# Adele or Adelle?



## JynxPhD

So our little girl's middle name will be Adele (or Adelle) but we aren't sure of the proper spelling. It's not common here and we've never known anyone with that name before. Can anyone tell me the proper way to spell it please? Thanks!


----------



## babybumpage

Adelle is a pretty popular name in our branch of the world. I think Adele would possibly be pronounced "A-deele" so there might be an issue with spelling. Adelle would probably be the default spelling I would go with if I heard the name, and as a teacher, I love names I don't have to work to remember. Either name is beautiful tho, and would be a great choice!


----------



## MUMOF5

I know two people with this name and they spell it Adelle :thumbup:.xx


----------



## pixydust

i've only ever known the name spelt Adele (pronounced like Add Ell) so to me that is the correct spelling...


----------



## kell

My sisters name is *Adelle* So I would spell it like that :)


----------



## pink.crazy

I prefer Adele :)


----------



## blondee

I like Adele, but i also have a friend called Edel which is pronounced the same. I think it is the irish spelling.


----------



## hopeandpray

i have a friend called edel (in ireland) and we pronounce it more like ee-dell


----------



## Surprise

I've always seen it Adele. I've never seen it spelled Adelle, but it does look pretty that way.


----------



## spacegirl

Prefer Adele (add-ell). It's a beautiful name.


----------



## Kent Mummy

I've only ever seen it spelt Adele.

Loz


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont think it really matters to be honest but i think it looks Better Adelle Seems more 'whole' iykwim

Adele doesnt sit right for me :haha:

Its a lovely name! xxx


----------



## jensonsmummy

pixydust said:


> i've only ever known the name spelt Adele (pronounced like Add Ell) so to me that is the correct spelling...

me too :thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

Prefer Adele. Have never seen it spelt Adelle before.


----------



## bluebaby

jensonsmummy said:


> pixydust said:
> 
> 
> i've only ever known the name spelt Adele (pronounced like Add Ell) so to me that is the correct spelling...
> 
> me too :thumbup:Click to expand...

me too


----------



## kiwimama

I've only ever known one girl with the name and she spelt it Adele.


----------



## gemalems

Wss ^^^^^


----------

